# Robert Jordan DEAD!!!!



## Makalakumu (Sep 17, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070917/ap_on_en_ot/obit_jordan



> CHARLESTON, S.C. - Author Robert Jordan, whose "Wheel of Time" series of fantasy novels sold millions of copies, died Sunday of a rare blood disease. He was 58.


 
This is every WOT fan's worst nightmare!  Now how is the series going to end!


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Terry

I understand that everyone will feel sad because someone died, but there is a thead in the Hall to comemorate that.  For the rest of us Wheel of Time fans, I wanted to start a discussion about how this is going to affect the series.  Callous?  Yes.  But this is also important to many posters on MT.

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 17, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Hi Terry
> 
> I understand that everyone will feel sad because someone died, but there is a thead in the Hall to comemorate that. For the rest of us Wheel of Time fans, I wanted to start a discussion about how this is going to affect the series. Callous? Yes. But this is also important to many posters on MT.
> 
> upnorthkyosa


 
A child o' four coulda told you this is NOT the time to say that.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 17, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> A child o' four coulda told you this is NOT the time to say that.


 
Does a person's work die with them?  Did people ask these questions when other important people died with work that defined them left unfinished?  Absolutely!  It's entirely appropriate, IMO, to discuss the remembrance of the man (who was a two tour serviceman in Veitnam) and his work in the same breath.  They are one in the same.

And I hope that when I die, that people will be waiting with baited breath to pick up the legacy that I leave.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 17, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> A child o' four coulda told you this is NOT the time to say that.


 
Yes, my wife will pull her braid, fold her arms beneath her breasts, and contemplate how many spankings it would take to correct his behavior.

Um, when are we allowed to talk about this?  What is the appropriate time of mourning for an author?

Lamont


----------



## Kacey (Sep 17, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> :asian:





upnorthkyosa said:


> Hi Terry
> 
> I understand that everyone will feel sad because someone died, but there is a thead in the Hall to comemorate that.  For the rest of us Wheel of Time fans, I wanted to start a discussion about how this is going to affect the series.  Callous?  Yes.  But this is also important to many posters on MT.
> 
> upnorthkyosa



I can see both sides of this... I think Terry is welcome to express his respect if he wishes, and I think upnorthkyosa is welcome to start a discussion about what's going to happen to WOT - and while the location of this thread, in The Rec Room, indicates somewhat which way upnorth wanted the discussion to go, the original post says "This is every WOT fan's worst nightmare!  Now how is the series going to end!" - and I don't know that I would have realized, without upnorth's later comments, that he wanted to discuss the series rather than the author... and I don't see a real problem with a discussion of what's going to happen with the series; nor do I see a problem with people expressing respect for Robert Jordan within this thread.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification, Kacey.  Please allow me to cross link the threads...


----------



## JWLuiza (Sep 17, 2007)

Harriet, his wife/editor has the bones of the story and all his notes, so we should see a final book.

I was shocked and saddened, but I had known about the blood disease for awhile.

RIP Oliver Rigney aka Robert Jordan


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 17, 2007)

Whilst I empathise totally with *Andy's* "Too soon!" reaction, I can also fully feel *Upnorth*'s "Noooo, you haven't finished it!".

It's makes you feel horridly guilty to feel something so selfish but it's a real response nontheless.  

I know that a couple of people I know will be gnashing their teeth, not through a sense of grief that such a good writer has passed on, but because he mucked about re-writing Conan rather than finishing the work that defined his career.

RIP, RJ.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 17, 2007)

Well I'll say this much at least: that if I ever croaked before my great work( whatever the hell that ends up being) was done, and on the very same day my death became known, or at least up to and including whatever date I was supposed to get shoved in the ground, someone decided, while my family was yet grieving, before I was yet buried,  to go on about what was gonna happen to my *fictional* work, Well, I might just have to kick my way out of that casket MYSELF to smack him upside the head.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 17, 2007)

You know, I am a both sad for his family and panicked that I won't know what becomes of Rand, Min, and N'nayve.
Oh man, I hope he had the final books or at least notes from them put away so we can see what happened to all of the incredible characters he made in the Wheel of Time series.

AoG


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 17, 2007)

Blindside said:


> Yes, my wife will pull her braid, fold her arms beneath her breasts, and contemplate how many spankings it would take to correct his behavior.


 
lol
Us WoT fans will think that is funny!

AoG


----------



## JWLuiza (Sep 17, 2007)

Actually, he was going on about contingency plans re: death on his own blog.  I think he understood... maybe was even flattered at his success.  

ArmorofGod- I see you everywhere.... poker forums too...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 18, 2007)

*ATTENTION ALL USERS

Please return to the original topic.

Pamela Piszczek
MT Super Moderator*


----------



## Blindside (Sep 18, 2007)

I stopped reading this series two books ago, but as I recall the author had always said "I had a vision to how the books started and ended, I just didn't know the middle" or words to that effect.  I would hope that he would have transmitted what his view of the the "end" was given his health problems.

Lamont


----------



## Kreth (Sep 18, 2007)

Blindside said:


> I stopped reading this series two books ago, but as I recall the author had always said "I had a vision to how the books started and ended, I just didn't know the middle" or words to that effect. I would hope that he would have transmitted what his view of the the "end" was given his health problems.
> 
> Lamont


Jordan had a blog over at Dragonmount. He passed on the basics of the last book, so hopefully the series will be finished at some point.


----------



## Nomad (Sep 18, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> This is every WOT fan's worst nightmare! *Now how is the series going to end!*


 
Ummmm... this series was going to end?  From the last book I read (didn't pick up the last one published), it definitely didn't give any impression of having an ending.

This is a series that started phenomenally, but then LESS and LESS seemed to actually happen in each succeeding book (too many characters to follow).  Hugely ambitious, but ultimately I think it fell far short of the author's goal.

Note to writers:  Every good story needs a beginning, a middle, and an end.  And should take somewhere less than 10000 pages and/or 10 years to get to it.


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 18, 2007)

Nomad said:


> Ummmm... this series was going to end? From the last book I read (didn't pick up the last one published), it definitely didn't give any impression of having an ending.
> 
> This is a series that started phenomenally, but then LESS and LESS seemed to actually happen in each succeeding book (too many characters to follow). Hugely ambitious, but ultimately I think it fell far short of the author's goal.
> 
> Note to writers: Every good story needs a beginning, a middle, and an end. And should take somewhere less than 10000 pages and/or 10 years to get to it.


 
Jordan had said that book twelve was going to be the last one, even if the publisher had to provide a dolly with every copy.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 18, 2007)

JWLuiza said:


> ArmorofGod- I see you everywhere.... poker forums too...


 
???
If it's a poker forum, it's not me.

AoG


----------



## Marginal (Sep 19, 2007)

Nomad said:


> Ummmm... this series was going to end?  From the last book I read (didn't pick up the last one published), it definitely didn't give any impression of having an ending.


The last book that came out kicked things into overdrive.


----------



## Seeking Zen (Sep 20, 2007)

Very sad indeed... however

AHHHHHHHH!!!!!! I'm just about finished book eleven...what now.


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 12, 2007)

Update:  'Wheel of Time' to be finished by new author.


----------



## tellner (Dec 12, 2007)

So it will be finished by an author who has problems with characterization, adequate story telling and poor world-building skills. Sounds like a good match for The Great Waste of Time :shrug:


----------



## Kreth (Dec 12, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Update:  'Wheel of Time' to be finished by new author.


I haven't read any of Sanderson's stuff. I hope it meshes well with the existing books. Now all they need to do is replace the "artist" Sweet as well... Those covers are horrible.



tellner said:


> So it will be finished by an author who has problems with characterization, adequate story telling and poor world-building skills. Sounds like a good match for The Great Waste of Time :shrug:


Are you the guy that starts all those "Worst Movie Ever" threads on IMDB? :idunno:


----------

